# zweite ip und domäns



## planet_fox (22. Dez. 2007)

ich habe bei meinem provider mehrere ips 
nun habe ich die eingerichtet unter interface und im ispconfig .
danach habe ich eine domän gewechselt auf die neue ip nun kommt
geteilte ip. ich habe die dns einträge ispconfig überprüft und in der vhost nach geschaut das passts auch. aber wenn ich die domän anpinge kommt die ip des ersten apache .


----------



## Till (22. Dez. 2007)

Schau bitte mal mit dem "ifconfig" Befehl nach, ob alle IP's für die Netzwerkkarte richtig konfiguriert sind. Dann überprüfe die DNS-Records für die Domain, ob da auch überall die neue IP steht. Wenn Du die IP bei einem DNS-Record änderst, kann es bis zu 48 Stunden dauern, bis die Domain auf die neue IP verweist.


----------



## planet_fox (23. Dez. 2007)

1.) "ifconfig" passt

2.) Dann überprüfe die DNS-Records für die Domain  | habe im  ispconfig geprüft passt 

3) Wenn Du die IP bei einem DNS-Record änderst | dazu brauchst du ne erklärung  ich hab die dns hauptverwaltung bei hetzner, wenn bei der denic auch der hauptserver als dns drin steht müsste der server doch bei einem ping
die neue ip anzeigen denoch. Ich habe  schon mal eine neue ip eingefügt, da funktioniert es auch ohne Probleme . Da zeigt er mir auch die ip an 


```
## Zweite Zusatz-IP
auto eth0:4
iface eth0:4 inet static
address 192.168.172.116
Gateway 192.168.172.113
netmask 255.255.255.248
```
Der Gateway ist das vielleicht die Haupt IP ?

ifconfig


```
eth0:4    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:17:92:B4:C4  
          inet addr:192.168.172.116  Bcast:88.255.255.255  Mask:255.255.255.248
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          Interrupt:169 Base address:0x8000
```


----------



## Till (23. Dez. 2007)

Wenn Du die DNS Verwaltung bei Hetzner hast, dann wird der DNS Server in ISPConfig vermutlich garnicht verwendet. Du musst also die IP im Hetzner DNS Server ändern.


----------



## planet_fox (2. Jan. 2008)

Ja hab bei hetzner geändert



> www              IN    A    199.112.177.519


eine domän funktioniert jetzt die hauptdomän, die co domäns sind auch geändert aber da kommt geteilte ip adresse


----------



## planet_fox (2. Jan. 2008)

ok hattest recht dauerte nur ewig die co-domäns gehn alle. 
jetzt kommt nur noch geteilte ip wenn man domäns ohne www eingibt.
aber auch hier sind die co-domains eingerichtet ohne den host www.


----------



## Till (3. Jan. 2008)

Hast Du denn die co-domains auch 2 mal angelegt, also einmal mit und einmal ohne www davor?


----------



## planet_fox (3. Jan. 2008)

ja

einmal 

www.lol.de und dann lol.de


----------



## planet_fox (3. Jan. 2008)

ausserdem bekomme ich immer noch nicht bei nem ping die ip adresse auf die 
die domäns laufen zurück immer noch die Hauptserver adresse.


----------



## planet_fox (3. Jan. 2008)

ich hab da noch was komisches gefunden

es gibt eine subdomän die ist im hetzner auf ip Bsp. 22.22.22.22 geleitet
HauptIp ist 11.11.11.11 der domän.

So jetzt schau ich im ispconfig dort steht auch die subdomän auf 22.22.22.22
im dnsmanager steht aber unter der sub.domän.de die ip  11.11.11.11 wie bei der hauptdomän.


Ich auch mal die domäns ohne www gelöscht und neu eingetragen nix immer noch geteilte ip


----------



## Till (4. Jan. 2008)

Der DNS-Manager und ISP-Manager sind komplett unabhängig. Eine co-domain hat immer dieselbe IP wie die Webseite. Du musst also entweder die IP der Webseite selbst ändern oder aber die IP im DNS-Manager.


----------



## planet_fox (10. Jan. 2008)

Habe fest gestellt das wenn ich ping zu www.domän.de mache kommt die korekte domän seite auch erreichbar, wenn ich ping zu domän.de mache kommt ip vom hauptserver und im browser seite nicht gefunden. hab die domäns compl. neu angelget selbes resultat.


----------



## Feanwulf (10. Jan. 2008)

Sag mir mal welche Domain probleme macht - ich schau mir das mal auf den eingetragenen Nameservern an und kann dir da vielleicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## planet_fox (15. Jan. 2008)

mal frage wenn ich bei hetzner folgendes im dns eintrage 


```
*                IN    A    192.168.32.9
```
müsste er doch alles was vor .domain.de weiterleiten


----------

